# 6 months/36 pounds



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Our pup Maevis will be 6 months old on Saturday. She is pretty solid looking--by no means skinny--with (I think) thick legs and big paws. Yesterday she went to the vet and weighed in at 36 pounds. The vet and the tech both commented that she was "petite" and "dainty." Both her mom and dad are 70 pounds. As I said, she looks very healthy (which the vet confirmed), but I am curious whether she is small for her age. How much do goldens continue to grow beyond the 6 month point?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

When Gus was 6 months old, he was 60 pounds. He's now 2.5, and he weighs 75. So he didn't do too much more growing after 6 months. He gained about 10 pounds/month, up until 70 pounds. He's just recently put on the last 5. I'm not sure if it's different for girls.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mojo is seven months old and he's 47 pounds. 

Maxie is almost 10 months old and she's 50 pounds. 

I don't know about Maxie's parents, but Mojo's parents were a pretty good size.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My foster Towhee just hit 52 pounds at about 18 months. She has gained probably 8 pounds of muscle and lost 3 pounds of fat in about 4 months and is starting to look less petite and developing into her potential; the muscling gains come from maturity and cannot really be rushed.

I am unsure what she weighed at 6 months since she was 'too much dog' for her original people but females should be between 55 and 65 pounds at full maturity. 

My Faelan (male) just went over the 65 # mark and will be 2 on 11/11. I think if Maevis is getting the proper nutrients, she should be fine whether petite or not ... And slow growth is generally a very good thing


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds okay to me


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

Bailey weighs now 32.5 pounds at 4 1/2 months.


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

Rosie is 35 lbs at 5 months.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Austin weighed 68 pounds at 8 months and Lincoln weighed 62 at 6 months....haven't had them weighed in a couple of months. Neither of them are obese....although Lincoln is very stocky.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny was 34 lbs at 5 months old, so for a female she doesn't sound too off. He is 77 lbs and 3 years old now.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She sounds a little small to me, but I had males and one was particularly large, so I'm not a good judge. That your Vet called her 'petite' and you say she's sturdy, makes me think that maybe she's a bit short for her age...at least right now. Nothing wrong with a pretty petite girl.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Hazel turned 6 months last week..she weighed 42 lbs.


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

My 6 month golden is 42 lbs. (male) 35 lbs @ 6 months may be a tad on the small size but you figure double that weight and she might be 70 lbs. when she is 1 years old. Also, if you can't see her ribs and she isn't losing weight I wouldn't worry. Gradual weight gain is best for a large breed anyways. Do you gave any pics of her?!?!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it can depend on the lines you are dealing with as well, My Teal grew after her 1st heat cycle, where most of my other girls look full grown prior to a cycle at roughly 10-11 months!


----------



## Obi's Mom (Jul 16, 2009)

Obi is 6.5 months and about 62lbs.


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Mindy72183 said:


> Do you gave any pics of her?!?!


Thanks everyone. Based on her parents' weight (both are 70 pounds), we figured she would ultimately be around 65 to 70. Even though the vet didn't indicate that there was anything to worry about, I just wanted to make sure she was in a normal range and that we weren't doing anything "wrong." The most recent pictures of have of Maevis are a few weeks old (and I previously attached them to another thread), but here they are.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

With all the 'big' Goldens around, it's easy to forget that the proper breed spec dogs range in weight from 65–75 lb for males and 55–65 lb for females.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_retriever#cite_note-12

Gilmour is 11 months old, and I can tell he is going to be a 65 pounder.

And I don't mind it ONE BIT!

With the exception of Nikita, my only female, my previous 3 boys were 85 to 100 pounds.

I am VERY happy to have a smaller, breed- correct sized male for a change 

36 pounds at 6 months? I don't think you have a problem. At least not yet. As long as she looks correct I think you are doing fine.



tbliss said:


> Our pup Maevis will be 6 months old on Saturday. She is pretty solid looking--by no means skinny--with (I think) thick legs and big paws. Yesterday she went to the vet and weighed in at 36 pounds. The vet and the tech both commented that she was "petite" and "dainty." Both her mom and dad are 70 pounds. As I said, she looks very healthy (which the vet confirmed), but I am curious whether she is small for her age. How much do goldens continue to grow beyond the 6 month point?


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey is 6 months and she weighs 37 pounds.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Interesting, took my lean 7-month old in today and she is roughly 45 lbs (given that she didn't hold still real well).

I think you are probably fine, and in the long run if she is slower in growing it is probably better!


----------



## Bkhollan (Aug 18, 2009)

I took Bella to the Vet a few days ago. She is 4 months old and weighs 30.5 lbs. I expect her to be 50+ lb by 6 months. She's currently getting a little over 3 cups of Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy Food per day.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

We followed the "slow growth" plan with Gracie. Our 6 month target weight was 34 lbs. and her actual weight was 32.2. For the most part her weight was always slightly under OUR target. Vet always thought she was slightly under ideal, but comfortable with her weight, our breeder always thought she was perfect. We are looking for her to finish up right around 60 lbs. and right now, a week shy of 10 months, she weighs 47 lbs. By the time she hits the 12 month mark she should be real close to 55 lbs.

Whether or not you have purposefully done it, you are well in line with following the slow growth program. Puppies on the slow growth program will be smaller than non slow growth puppies through about 9 months, but by 12 months they will have caught up, and attained most of their full weight. Goldens continue to grow slightly and fill out until 18-24 months....so if you are expecting a finished weight of 70, you might be looking for 60 lbs or a little more at 12 months.


From your photos I think Maevis looks perfect!!! I would say keep doing what you are doing. She has a wonderful coat going on there!!!


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Sucker For Gold said:


> Whether or not you have purposefully done it, you are well in line with following the slow growth program. Puppies on the slow growth program will be smaller than non slow growth puppies through about 9 months, but by 12 months they will have caught up, and attained most of their full weight. Goldens continue to grow slightly and fill out until 18-24 months....so if you are expecting a finished weight of 70, you might be looking for 60 lbs or a little more at 12 months.
> 
> From your photos I think Maevis looks perfect!!! I would say keep doing what you are doing. She has a wonderful coat going on there!!!


 
Thanks. Although we have not strictly followed the slow growth plan, we have made a deliberate effort to limit her caloric intake to keep her growing slowly. (We limit her to two cups of food a day, a limited number of treats, and many fruits and vegetables.) It was my understanding that, regardless of how slowly the puppy grows, it will ultimately reach the same adult size, which is determined by genetics, not growth rate. I just wanted to make sure my understanding was correct and that by encouraging Maevis to grow slowly we were not causing her harm.

BTW, we also feed Maevis jack mackerel regularly, which I heard helps with the coat. I'm not sure if that's the case, but at least it doesn't seem to be hurting!


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

My girl is 11 months old and weighs 55. She's very tall and slender and people always comment that she's too thin and looks underweight. Maybe we just have late bloomers, but I think they're perfect the way they are!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

70 lbs is on the big side for a female. They tend to be between between 50 and 60 lbs. 

Brady at two was about 68 lbs, but he is a male.


----------

